# Protein bars



## kirkpatrick (Dec 22, 2001)

Hi,

Does anyone know any resipe for homemade protein bars?

I am looking to make a yogurt baed protein bar....I have had one called Myoplex, and it was the most delicious bar on the planet.

The problem is i don;t know how to get some of the ingredients, such as: caseinate, casein, glycerine, oligofructose, palm kernal oils, maltitol

Does any one have any suggestions?
PS: I would like the bar to have a low amount of carbohydrates.

thanks for your help
Kirkpatrick


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Kirkpatrick.

I found protein bars recipes on the "net". You will find them by clicking here

You will find more at google

I haven't tried these recipes so beware!

and welcome to Cheftalk!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Kirkpatrick,

I don't think you're going to find "protein bar" recipes that are made with yogurt very easily.

The links posted above will give you plenty of "protein bar recipes" but none with yogurt.

You will find plenty of protein shakes you can make with yogurt...


----------



## fire (Mar 20, 2005)

Ingredients
Nonstick spray
1 cup soy protein powder
1/2 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
2 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup oat bran
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 to 2/3 cup (packed) brown sugar
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1-1/2 cups plain or vanilla yogurt
1/4 cup canola oil
2 teaspoons vanilla extract


Instructions
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (325 degrees F for a glass pan). Lightly spray a 9- by 13- inch baking pan and a baking tray with nonstick spray. 

Mix together the protein powder, flour, oats, oat bran, cinnamon, and salt in a large bowl. Crumble in the brown sugar, rubbing it with your fingers to break up any clumps. Stir in the chocolate chips. 

Measure the yogurt, oil, and vanilla into a second bowl, stirring until well combined. Add the wet mixture to the dry, and mix patiently until thoroughly blended. (You may have to use your hands -- it will be a thick batter, verging on a dough.) 

Transfer the mixture to the prepared pan, patting it evenly into place with your hands. Bake in the center of the oven for 15 minutes, then remove from the oven and cut into bars of any size or shape. Place the bars on the prepared baking tray and bake for another 15 minutes, or until golden around the edges. (For extra-crunchy bars, turn off the oven and leave them in there for up to 45 minutes longer.) Remove the bars from the oven, and place them on a rack to cool. 

Eat the bars within a few hours, or seal them in a heavy zip-style plastic bag and store in the freezer. For maximum crispness, "refresh" them in a toaster oven after defrosting. 

Yield: About 20 medium-sized bars 

Variations:
Protein Boosters
You can make the main recipe with any combination of the following adjustments:

• Replace the canola oil with 1/2 cup peanut butter or almond butter (softened in a microwave).
• Replace the flour with quinoa, ground to a powder in a blender or an electric spice grinder.
• Replace the yogurt with mashed silken tofu (soft or firm). Add an extra pinch of salt.
• Add 2 to 3 tablespoons powdered egg whites.
• Add up to 1 cup chopped nuts and/or sunflower seeds.


Cook's Notes:
These homemade bars are very economical, and you get to select all the ingredients according to your own standards, needs, and taste. For nondairy bars, replace the yogurt with unsweetened applesauce, canned pumpkin, or mashed banana (Or try the silken tofu option in the Protein Boosters box.) Add an extra pinch of salt if using pumpkin or silken tofu. The range of sugar allows you to make these bars sweeter or not, according to your taste. 

Credits
Recipe from: Mollie Katzen's Sunlight Cafe by Mollie Katzen (Hyperion)


----------

